# Islamabad, the 2nd most beautiful capital in the World, Read Report Here



## Umair Nawaz

*Islamabad, the 2nd most beautiful capital in the World, Read Report Here*
May 14, 2015 Pakistan Guide



islamabad

*The Rating Website rated Islamabad , Capital of Islamic Republic Of Pakistan as Second most beautiful capital in the world after London.*

The Site says, “Islamabad, one of the most _beautiful capitals of the world_, famous for its beauty, decor, fascination, attractiveness and the one regarded fully. Islamabad being the glorious one could be competed over the entire cities of the world. It is highly developed and the developments can been seen in every angle of the city, moreover it is also included in the list of largest cities in the world.. The most beautiful capital of the world is the one on which entire Pakistan feel proud and very well pleased. People thought to visit Islamabad for Islamabad being too striking, fine-looking and stunning.
It is also famous for being clean, cool, calm, peaceful, sparkling, hygienic, fresh and dirt free. It is the most broad-based and urbanized city of the Pakistan. It is very up-to-dated one, modern and very well maintained lie at the northern part of the country capturing the beauty of northern areas of Pakistan. Islamabad is efficient, well-ordered, well planned and well-maintained city being divided into different zones and sectors each with a distinction of its own beauty. Islamabad is quite very source of amusement and a great place to spend holidays and to visit too due to its adorable beauty not only of buildings but of the green lands and parks and many more. For keeping in view all these dignified facts and figures Islamabad is enlisted in the* top ten beautiful capital cities*.”




Top ten capitals

Some Comments :

1) It is an amazing;highly developed and absolutely safe capital city, but also regarded as one of the best capitals in Asia and can be competed with any glorious capital city in the world – even from a highly developed country. There is no doubt that international developments are rapidly appearing in nearly every corner of the city. Its unique and awe-inspiring surrounding makes it more than a capital! If compared with Delhi (capital of India) it will surely win. Each and every Pakistani should pleased with such a world-class capital, despite the financial crisis political and religious conflicts, vulnerability to terrorism across the country and several other issues. Thus making a Pakistani proud of what he/she has.

2) I love this city I search in Internet for this city is so beautiful I have never been there always wanna be there but I live in London it is in Pakistan I have heard that Pakistan is so beautiful place to visit I love this country always wanna be there I love there national anthem as well I can’t understand in there language but the translation is so beautiful.

3) Clean and green, peaceful and quiet with all sorts of places to go to and and all sorts of activities to do.


http://indepthpakistan.com/2015/05/...utiful-capital-in-the-world-read-report-here/

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Psychic

7Th Aveneue





Road to Damn e koh










Blue Area

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## ghostpk

Definitely the beauty of our capital is a source of pride for us. Let us continue to beautify not only our capital but the rest of our country as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Dubious

Umair Nawaz said:


> *Islamabad, the 2nd most beautiful capital in the World, Read Report Here*
> May 14, 2015 Pakistan Guide
> 
> 
> 
> islamabad
> 
> *The Rating Website rated Islamabad , Capital of Islamic Republic Of Pakistan as Second most beautiful capital in the world after London.*
> 
> The Site says, “Islamabad, one of the most _beautiful capitals of the world_, famous for its beauty, decor, fascination, attractiveness and the one regarded fully. Islamabad being the glorious one could be competed over the entire cities of the world. It is highly developed and the developments can been seen in every angle of the city, moreover it is also included in the list of largest cities in the world.. The most beautiful capital of the world is the one on which entire Pakistan feel proud and very well pleased. People thought to visit Islamabad for Islamabad being too striking, fine-looking and stunning.
> It is also famous for being clean, cool, calm, peaceful, sparkling, hygienic, fresh and dirt free. It is the most broad-based and urbanized city of the Pakistan. It is very up-to-dated one, modern and very well maintained lie at the northern part of the country capturing the beauty of northern areas of Pakistan. Islamabad is efficient, well-ordered, well planned and well-maintained city being divided into different zones and sectors each with a distinction of its own beauty. Islamabad is quite very source of amusement and a great place to spend holidays and to visit too due to its adorable beauty not only of buildings but of the green lands and parks and many more. For keeping in view all these dignified facts and figures Islamabad is enlisted in the* top ten beautiful capital cities*.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top ten capitals
> 
> Some Comments :
> 
> 1) It is an amazing;highly developed and absolutely safe capital city, but also regarded as one of the best capitals in Asia and can be competed with any glorious capital city in the world – even from a highly developed country. There is no doubt that international developments are rapidly appearing in nearly every corner of the city. Its unique and awe-inspiring surrounding makes it more than a capital! If compared with Delhi (capital of India) it will surely win. Each and every Pakistani should pleased with such a world-class capital, despite the financial crisis political and religious conflicts, vulnerability to terrorism across the country and several other issues. Thus making a Pakistani proud of what he/she has.
> 
> 2) I love this city I search in Internet for this city is so beautiful I have never been there always wanna be there but I live in London it is in Pakistan I have heard that Pakistan is so beautiful place to visit I love this country always wanna be there I love there national anthem as well I can’t understand in there language but the translation is so beautiful.
> 
> 3) Clean and green, peaceful and quiet with all sorts of places to go to and and all sorts of activities to do.
> 
> 
> http://indepthpakistan.com/2015/05/...utiful-capital-in-the-world-read-report-here/


Cant open link  

But good stuff

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Psychic

Faisal mosque






Pakistan monument





Damn e koh view point





Zero point interchange




Centaurus Mall




Monal resturant




Night time Monal

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## ghostpk

Great pics, Psychic!


----------



## M.SAAD

I live in Islamabad, yes the city is beautiful, clean and green as a whole but its a DEAD CITY, the city literally gets dead after 9pm, There's NO NIGHT LIFE, And the new rule of closing of shops and markets after 8pm ain't gonna help it either..

There's not much to do if you live in Islamabad, its a fast paced lifeless, beautiful city to sum it up...



Interestingly, Islamabad wasn't like that forever, some 8-10 years ago, city had some night life, Fatima Jinnah park used to remain open till 12 Pm, people used to shop at Jinnah Super even after midnights..

Cause of Mariott Bombings,Lal Masjid and various terror activities in Islamabad and threats all across the country, the security in Islamabad has been increased several folds, and has decreased its Night life to an incredible extent..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hyperion

Dude, it's a WP website, made well under $5. The original website which it is sourced from, is owned by a Pakistani and was created in 2012. This joke has been going on FB as well.

Think with your brains, can Islamabad beat Paris? Are you that high that you can't differentiate between a prank and a news source?


Someone kill this thread. It spoils the credibility of DEF.PK. @Horus @Oscar @Irfan Baloch



Umair Nawaz said:


> *Islamabad, the 2nd most beautiful capital in the World, Read Report Here*
> May 14, 2015 Pakistan Guide
> 
> 
> 
> islamabad
> 
> *The Rating Website rated Islamabad , Capital of Islamic Republic Of Pakistan as Second most beautiful capital in the world after London.*
> 
> The Site says, “Islamabad, one of the most _beautiful capitals of the world_, famous for its beauty, decor, fascination, attractiveness and the one regarded fully. Islamabad being the glorious one could be competed over the entire cities of the world. It is highly developed and the developments can been seen in every angle of the city, moreover it is also included in the list of largest cities in the world.. The most beautiful capital of the world is the one on which entire Pakistan feel proud and very well pleased. People thought to visit Islamabad for Islamabad being too striking, fine-looking and stunning.
> It is also famous for being clean, cool, calm, peaceful, sparkling, hygienic, fresh and dirt free. It is the most broad-based and urbanized city of the Pakistan. It is very up-to-dated one, modern and very well maintained lie at the northern part of the country capturing the beauty of northern areas of Pakistan. Islamabad is efficient, well-ordered, well planned and well-maintained city being divided into different zones and sectors each with a distinction of its own beauty. Islamabad is quite very source of amusement and a great place to spend holidays and to visit too due to its adorable beauty not only of buildings but of the green lands and parks and many more. For keeping in view all these dignified facts and figures Islamabad is enlisted in the* top ten beautiful capital cities*.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top ten capitals
> 
> Some Comments :
> 
> 1) It is an amazing;highly developed and absolutely safe capital city, but also regarded as one of the best capitals in Asia and can be competed with any glorious capital city in the world – even from a highly developed country. There is no doubt that international developments are rapidly appearing in nearly every corner of the city. Its unique and awe-inspiring surrounding makes it more than a capital! If compared with Delhi (capital of India) it will surely win. Each and every Pakistani should pleased with such a world-class capital, despite the financial crisis political and religious conflicts, vulnerability to terrorism across the country and several other issues. Thus making a Pakistani proud of what he/she has.
> 
> 2) I love this city I search in Internet for this city is so beautiful I have never been there always wanna be there but I live in London it is in Pakistan I have heard that Pakistan is so beautiful place to visit I love this country always wanna be there I love there national anthem as well I can’t understand in there language but the translation is so beautiful.
> 
> 3) Clean and green, peaceful and quiet with all sorts of places to go to and and all sorts of activities to do.
> 
> 
> http://indepthpakistan.com/2015/05/...utiful-capital-in-the-world-read-report-here/

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## M.SAAD

I used to see Foreigners of all kinds French,American,British etc. etc. on Islamabad streets and roads exploring the city some 15 years ago when I was a child, good old days..



Now cause of constant terrorism in the country for over 10 years, you'll hardly see any Foreigners in Islamabad other than the 'Ching Chongs' who still love the City despite of the terror threats..!!



Hyperion said:


> Dude, it's a WP website, made well under $5. The original website which it is sourced from, is owned by a Pakistani and was created in 2012. This joke has been going on FB as well.
> 
> Think with your brains, can Islamabad beat Paris? Are you that high that you can't differentiate between a prank and a news source?
> 
> 
> Someone kill this thread. It spoils the credibility of DEF.PK. @Horus @Oscar @Irfan Baloch







Its probably the most beautiful capital in the South Asia, and thats about it..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Akheilos said:


> Cant open link
> 
> But good stuff


working fine here.



M.SAAD said:


> I live in Islamabad, yes the city is beautiful, clean and green as a whole but its a DEAD CITY, the city literally gets dead after 9pm, There's NO NIGHT LIFE, And the new rule of closing of shops and markets after 8pm ain't gonna help it either..
> 
> There's not much to do if you live in Islamabad, its a fast paced lifeless, beautiful city to sum it up...
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly, Islamabad wasn't like that forever, some 8-10 years ago, city had some night life, Fatima Jinnah park used to remain open till 12 Pm, people used to shop at Jinnah Super even after midnights..
> 
> Cause of Mariott Bombings,Lal Masjid and various terror activities in Islamabad and threats all across the country, the security in Islamabad has been increased several folds, and has decreased its Night life to an incredible extent..


i live here as well and im quit happy with the way it is.

Ap shadi karlo ab night life k chasky nikal jain gy.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Psychic

Hyperion said:


> Dude, it's a WP website, made well under $5. The original website which it is sourced from, is owned by a Pakistani and was created in 2012. This joke has been going on FB as well.
> 
> Think with your brains, can Islamabad beat Paris? Are you that high that you can't differentiate between a prank and a news source?
> 
> 
> Someone kill this thread. It spoils the credibility of DEF.PK. @Horus @Oscar @Irfan Baloch


We all got fooled



M.SAAD said:


> Its probably the most beautiful capital in the South Asia, and thats about it..


You have a point here

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lord ZeN

Islamabad indeed looks beautiful so does it's hilly terrain.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Dubious

Hyperion said:


> Think with your brains, can Islamabad beat Paris?


With the amount of racism in Paris...Handsdown ISB can beat it



Hyperion said:


> It spoils the credibility of DEF.PK.


You sure this thread is all that spoils the credibility?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ravindra1455

Umair Nawaz said:


> *Islamabad, the 2nd most beautiful capital in the World, Read Report Here*
> May 14, 2015 Pakistan Guide
> 
> 
> 
> islamabad
> 
> *The Rating Website rated Islamabad , Capital of Islamic Republic Of Pakistan as Second most beautiful capital in the world after London.*
> 
> The Site says, “Islamabad, one of the most _beautiful capitals of the world_, famous for its beauty, decor, fascination, attractiveness and the one regarded fully. Islamabad being the glorious one could be competed over the entire cities of the world. It is highly developed and the developments can been seen in every angle of the city, moreover it is also included in the list of largest cities in the world.. The most beautiful capital of the world is the one on which entire Pakistan feel proud and very well pleased. People thought to visit Islamabad for Islamabad being too striking, fine-looking and stunning.
> It is also famous for being clean, cool, calm, peaceful, sparkling, hygienic, fresh and dirt free. It is the most broad-based and urbanized city of the Pakistan. It is very up-to-dated one, modern and very well maintained lie at the northern part of the country capturing the beauty of northern areas of Pakistan. Islamabad is efficient, well-ordered, well planned and well-maintained city being divided into different zones and sectors each with a distinction of its own beauty. Islamabad is quite very source of amusement and a great place to spend holidays and to visit too due to its adorable beauty not only of buildings but of the green lands and parks and many more. For keeping in view all these dignified facts and figures Islamabad is enlisted in the* top ten beautiful capital cities*.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top ten capitals
> 
> Some Comments :
> 
> 1) It is an amazing;highly developed and absolutely safe capital city, but also regarded as one of the best capitals in Asia and can be competed with any glorious capital city in the world – even from a highly developed country. There is no doubt that international developments are rapidly appearing in nearly every corner of the city. Its unique and awe-inspiring surrounding makes it more than a capital! If compared with Delhi (capital of India) it will surely win. Each and every Pakistani should pleased with such a world-class capital, despite the financial crisis political and religious conflicts, vulnerability to terrorism across the country and several other issues. Thus making a Pakistani proud of what he/she has.
> 
> 2) I love this city I search in Internet for this city is so beautiful I have never been there always wanna be there but I live in London it is in Pakistan I have heard that Pakistan is so beautiful place to visit I love this country always wanna be there I love there national anthem as well I can’t understand in there language but the translation is so beautiful.
> 
> 3) Clean and green, peaceful and quiet with all sorts of places to go to and and all sorts of activities to do.
> 
> 
> http://indepthpakistan.com/2015/05/...utiful-capital-in-the-world-read-report-here/


realy beautifull


----------



## Lord ZeN

M.SAAD said:


> Its probably the most beautiful capital in the South Asia, and thats about it..


North East Indian cities like Gangtok also looks really beautiful. It's the mega cities of South Asia which look congested and polluted .It's Gangtok for you . Even though it's pretty small it's most beautiful city you will ever see





















*@Gibbs *
This thread just might interest you

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Ivan said:


> North East Indian cities like Gangtok also looks really beautiful. It's the mega cities of South Asia which look congested and polluted .It's Gangtok for you . Even though it's pretty small it's most beautiful city you will ever see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@Gibbs *
> This thread just might interest you


dont wanna spoil yr party but try searching for murree.


----------



## Progressive1

lol Rome, Paris no way one of those internet articles, but Islo is one fine city for a developing country, thats it.


----------



## Windjammer

*






My city, My Joy.*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Lord ZeN

Umair Nawaz said:


> dont wanna spoil yr party but try searching for murree.


lolzz man .. I have never heard of such a "thing" but when i googled it i was like aweee ... Looks pretty similar to Gangtok.
















I guess it's some town near to your Capital.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Armstrong

Islamabad is a beautiful city ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

O where are those guys who were saying Metro bnane se Islamabad ki khubsurti khtam krdi hai????


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Ivan said:


> lolzz man .. I have never heard of such a "thing" but when i googled it i was like aweee ... Looks pretty similar to Gangtok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it's some town near to your Capital.


its pakistan's smallest city. It has a city status.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NIA

Armstrong said:


> Islamabad is a beautiful city ?


Of course!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shamain

Now what the hell are indian city pictures doing here.
.this is what pak ppl say in feedback forun indians come and start their own nonsense in every thread.
U want to show ur gotkang or whatever it is go open another thread stop pasting in this thread.
Har thread may nonsense competition they start.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xyxmt

M.SAAD said:


> I live in Islamabad, yes the city is beautiful, clean and green as a whole but its a DEAD CITY, the city literally gets dead after 9pm, There's NO NIGHT LIFE, And the new rule of closing of shops and markets after 8pm ain't gonna help it either..
> 
> There's not much to do if you live in Islamabad, its a fast paced lifeless, beautiful city to sum it up...
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly, Islamabad wasn't like that forever, some 8-10 years ago, city had some night life, Fatima Jinnah park used to remain open till 12 Pm, people used to shop at Jinnah Super even after midnights..
> 
> Cause of Mariott Bombings,Lal Masjid and various terror activities in Islamabad and threats all across the country, the security in Islamabad has been increased several folds, and has decreased its Night life to an incredible extent..



New york city sleeps at 9 pm, only things open are restaurants and night clubs/bars.


----------



## xyxmt

SherayPunjab said:


> fuk outta here. NYC sleeps at 9 pm.
> 
> Please.



then it starts running the world at 5 am, thats what civilized people do sleep early and start work early. night life is only for the weekends, or for lufangeys every night is weeknd night

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## midnightmasala

im sure Islamabad is the most beautiful city in the world in the eyes of the beholders.


----------



## syedali73

Umair Nawaz said:


> *Islamabad, the 2nd most beautiful capital in the World, Read Report Here*
> May 14, 2015 Pakistan Guide
> 
> 
> 
> islamabad
> 
> *The Rating Website rated Islamabad , Capital of Islamic Republic Of Pakistan as Second most beautiful capital in the world after London.*
> 
> The Site says, “Islamabad, one of the most _beautiful capitals of the world_, famous for its beauty, decor, fascination, attractiveness and the one regarded fully. Islamabad being the glorious one could be competed over the entire cities of the world. It is highly developed and the developments can been seen in every angle of the city, moreover it is also included in the list of largest cities in the world.. The most beautiful capital of the world is the one on which entire Pakistan feel proud and very well pleased. People thought to visit Islamabad for Islamabad being too striking, fine-looking and stunning.
> It is also famous for being clean, cool, calm, peaceful, sparkling, hygienic, fresh and dirt free. It is the most broad-based and urbanized city of the Pakistan. It is very up-to-dated one, modern and very well maintained lie at the northern part of the country capturing the beauty of northern areas of Pakistan. Islamabad is efficient, well-ordered, well planned and well-maintained city being divided into different zones and sectors each with a distinction of its own beauty. Islamabad is quite very source of amusement and a great place to spend holidays and to visit too due to its adorable beauty not only of buildings but of the green lands and parks and many more. For keeping in view all these dignified facts and figures Islamabad is enlisted in the* top ten beautiful capital cities*.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top ten capitals
> 
> Some Comments :
> 
> 1) It is an amazing;highly developed and absolutely safe capital city, but also regarded as one of the best capitals in Asia and can be competed with any glorious capital city in the world – even from a highly developed country. There is no doubt that international developments are rapidly appearing in nearly every corner of the city. Its unique and awe-inspiring surrounding makes it more than a capital! If compared with Delhi (capital of India) it will surely win. Each and every Pakistani should pleased with such a world-class capital, despite the financial crisis political and religious conflicts, vulnerability to terrorism across the country and several other issues. Thus making a Pakistani proud of what he/she has.
> 
> 2) I love this city I search in Internet for this city is so beautiful I have never been there always wanna be there but I live in London it is in Pakistan I have heard that Pakistan is so beautiful place to visit I love this country always wanna be there I love there national anthem as well I can’t understand in there language but the translation is so beautiful.
> 
> 3) Clean and green, peaceful and quiet with all sorts of places to go to and and all sorts of activities to do.
> 
> 
> http://indepthpakistan.com/2015/05/...utiful-capital-in-the-world-read-report-here/



a blind or a mentally challenged person has prepared this report. Some 20 years ago, yes, Islamabad was indeed one of the most beautiful capitals but now? I was in Islamabad in last December and all I saw was dust, lots of it, and traffic, and Afghans, and this is Islamabad.


----------



## Mutakalim

M.SAAD said:


> I live in Islamabad, yes the city is beautiful, clean and green as a whole but its a DEAD CITY, the city literally gets dead after 9pm, There's NO NIGHT LIFE, And the new rule of closing of shops and markets after 8pm ain't gonna help it either..


For some people (like me) this is blessing. I love its quite streets.


----------



## Gabriel92

Here's the most beautiful capital in the world. 



Spoiler

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mutakalim

Muhammad Omar said:


> O where are those guys who were saying Metro bnane se Islamabad ki khubsurti khtam krdi hai????


Bhai kabhi peshawar more ya Faizabad se to guzro.
Also you love to see Geo Plaza.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

syedali73 said:


> a blind or a mentally challenged person has prepared this report. Some 20 years ago, yes, Islamabad was indeed one of the most beautiful capitals but now? I was in Islamabad in last December and all I saw was dust, lots of it, and traffic, and Afghans, and this is Islamabad.


its still the same sir, i live here.....


----------



## Shoaib Zia

Pakitan is most beautiful country of the world.i love Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B@KH

Islamabad is beautiful, calm and close to mothe Nature. most civilized in pak.

afraid it will become like Karachi or Lahore in years to come as it continue to be influxed by all beings. no offence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## senses

Prolly some fanboy list but indeed isb is beautiful if we exclude the people

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shan-e-ibrahim

I love my hometown

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Winchester

Maybe in South Asia...


----------



## Kabira

Only in South Asia and thats it. Pakistani cities have long way to go. Islamabad have one advantages of being planned city from get go and lots of federal money support. I think Gwader can be first modern Pak city in coming decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Psychic

syedali73 said:


> a blind or a mentally challenged person has prepared this report. Some 20 years ago, yes, Islamabad was indeed one of the most beautiful capitals but now? I was in Islamabad in last December and all I saw was dust, lots of it, and traffic, and Afghans, and this is Islamabad.


The dust and messy areas are due to under construction metro bus. Before metro project, it was as good as before and hopefuly after metro is completed, it will become more beautiful.


----------



## Providence

Never been to Islamabad but the scenic beauty of highlands in Pakistan are comparable to Scotland, Wales and Switzerland sans the cleanliness where it lacks not so badly either. Maybe I am into trekking and like scenic views with mountains and stuff !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shamain

Gabriel92 said:


> Here's the most beautiful capital in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


After looking at these pix ,specially streets in 2nd and last one,i find islamabad better.


----------



## Ocelot

Islamabad is a Canberra-like capital. It was more beautiful and green 15 years ago..but has gone down due to increasing population. I don't believe it's in top 2, but top 20 for sure.

Here's a pic of Canberra..


----------



## atatwolf

It looks stunning I didn't expected this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FunkyGen

Umair Nawaz said:


> Ap shadi karlo ab night life k chasky nikal jain gy.


Yar aik to koi bachi phansti nai oopar sai aap jaise log shadi se drate rehte hain, depressed....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Yes - Islamabad is beautiful, but no. 2 wali bongi marnay ki kia zaroorat hai?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mkg00179504

xyxmt said:


> New york city sleeps at 9 pm, only things open are restaurants and night clubs/bars.


Ow please , that's joke of the year. I was stuck on BQE on Sunday night around 10 pm. Sunday is pretty quiet after 10 but it was still busy. NYC never sleeps and I am thinking to get out of NYC. So sick of this traffic and running life.


----------



## firestorm77

Providence said:


> Never been to Islamabad but the scenic beauty of highlands in Pakistan are comparable to Scotland, Wales and Switzerland sans the cleanliness where it lacks not so badly either. *Maybe I am into trekking and like scenic views with mountains and stuff ! *



Then you should try to visit Gilgit-Baltistan areas of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Providence

firestorm77 said:


> Then you should try to visit Gilgit-Baltistan areas of Pakistan.



You should Loch-ness, Inverness in scotland and places like Snowdonia in Wales. They are very scenic and beautiful places and believe me are very comparable to pakistan highlands. I have been to Hunza valley and Polo grounds of Shandur.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

mkg00179504 said:


> Ow please , that's joke of the year. I was stuck on BQE on Sunday night around 10 pm. Sunday is pretty quiet after 10 but it was still busy. NYC never sleeps and I am thinking to get out of NYC. So sick of this traffic and running life.



I am sorry to hear that, I worked in manhatten for 6 years and after 8 i cold get outta there in 10 min no matter where i was and which tunnel or bridge i take, lived just across the river in Fort Lee NJ


----------



## S.Bukhari

How can London comes at No 1??? How????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mkg00179504

xyxmt said:


> I am sorry to hear that, I worked in manhatten for 6 years and after 8 i cold get outta there in 10 min no matter where i was and which tunnel or bridge i take, lived just across the river in Fort Lee NJ


There is no way you can get out in 10 min after 8. GWB is always heavy with west side highway and the tunnels takes very long . Try Lincoln tunnel or holland you ll be packed in lines . I used to drive limousine and did if for 8 years. Please let me know what traffic satellites you are using.


----------



## HariPrasad

Really very beautiful.


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Islamabad is really beautiful, no doubt. Possibly best capital city in South Asia because of it's location and climate. 

However most European capitals really are far more beautiful..
Bar London ofc 



M.SAAD said:


> There's NO NIGHT LIFE



Seriously..? Night life? Do you think you look cool saying that? Such words don't suit a Pakistani or a Muslim.


----------



## Zibago

Now if only eu and american ngo,s would stop bitching about christian ghettos we could remove them make Islamabad free of slums



senses said:


> we exclude the people






FunkyGen said:


> Yar aik to koi bachi phansti nai oopar sai aap jaise log shadi se drate rehte hain, depressed....


Lower your standards

F9 park

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## Providence

Windjammer said:


>




Is it photography or photoshopography ?


----------



## WAR-rior

FunkyGen said:


> Yar aik to koi bachi phansti nai oopar sai aap jaise log shadi se drate rehte hain, depressed....


Tu bachchiya fasaega? Bachibaaz.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FunkyGen

WAR-rior said:


> Tu bachchiya fasaega? Bachibaaz.


nai mein "pha"saon ga... there's nothing wrong with being a bachibaaz (as long as some limits are followed i.e. no forceing or rape) tho its just that i happen to live in a conservative society....


----------



## Windjammer

Providence said:


> Is it photography or photoshopography ?


I bet you wouldn't have any doubts if the same image was from a western city or even Tel Aviv. Anyways, here's more of the same to smile about.


----------



## WAR-rior

FunkyGen said:


> nai mein "pha"saon ga... there's nothing wrong with being a bachibaaz (as long as some limits are followed i.e. no forceing or rape) tho its just that i happen to live in a conservative society....


You teach me Urdu I teach you Hindi. .

Dude, conservative society sucks. At least till 30 yrs of age. That's why I suggest you to get out of Pakistan and see the world. There is so much to explore and understand bout this world.


----------



## FunkyGen

WAR-rior said:


> You teach me Urdu I teach you Hindi. .
> 
> Dude, conservative society sucks. At least till 30 yrs of age. That's why I suggest you to get out of Pakistan and see the world. There is so much to explore and understand bout this world.


Of course i will tour the world but "leaving" Pakistan is not an option for me. Jeena Marna Pakistan


----------



## Yousafzai_M

Hyperion said:


> Think with your brains, can Islamabad beat Paris?



Beauty is in the eye of the beholder as they say. Paris is very over-rated, the only thing I loved about it is its architecture. But then Vienna is a million times prettier.

My small dusty village however beats both Paris and Vienna (and Islamabad) when it comes to beauty.


----------



## Kolachi Punjabi

syedali73 said:


> a blind or a mentally challenged person has prepared this report. Some 20 years ago, yes, Islamabad was indeed one of the most beautiful capitals but now? I was in Islamabad in last December and all I saw was dust, lots of it, and traffic, and Afghans, and this is Islamabad.


You must be confusing it with RawalPindi, a lot of people do that, they think Pindi and Isloo are the same, but th pics posted here are all recent and they don't match your experience.

I visited Islamabad ten years ago, when I was visiting from abroad, and it was quite impressive for a developing country, so 20 years is a stretch.



save_ghenda said:


> Only in South Asia and thats it. Pakistani cities have long way to go. Islamabad have one advantages of being planned city from get go and lots of federal money support. I think Gwader can be first modern Pak city in coming decades.


It better looking than most central Asian and middle eastern capitals too.

Gwadar can never be more beautiful because it doesn't have natural beauty, gwadar,is a hot desert, even drier then Karachi

Isb is beautiful because its located on Himalayan foothills


----------



## Rahil khan

Providence said:


> Never been to Islamabad but the scenic beauty of highlands in Pakistan are comparable to Scotland, Wales and Switzerland sans the cleanliness where it lacks not so badly either. Maybe I am into trekking and like scenic views with mountains and stuff !


You will forget Alps if you ever shall have chance to visit mighty Karakorums. Let me insist....there is no match between the highlands of Pakistan and Europe. If you don't believe, you can try visit there. You jaws shall be dropped to the extreme limits with amazement.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rockstar08

I want to Visit Islamabad yaar


----------



## Providence

I sincerely hope the chance passes by  I would be much glad to enjoy the hospitality of that place


----------



## A1Kaid

Definitely the most beautiful capital in South Asia but not the 2nd most beautiful in the world. Although beauty is in the eye of beholder.


----------



## RealNapster

Ivan said:


> North East Indian cities like Gangtok also looks really beautiful. It's the mega cities of South Asia which look congested and polluted .It's Gangtok for you . Even though it's pretty small it's most beautiful city you will ever see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@Gibbs *
> This thread just might interest you



wowwwww.............. Amazing City ..So beautiful..
Is it the city where movies like "ye jawani hai dewani" ,, "Bang Bang" Shooting Occure ?? (Some part of that movies)



rockstar08 said:


> I want to Visit Islamabad yaar



kundi naa karkaa sonriya Sedhaa he Andar aa


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Ocelot said:


> Islamabad is a Canberra-like capital. It was more beautiful and green 15 years ago..but has gone down due to increasing population. I don't believe it's in top 2, but top 20 for sure.
> 
> Here's a pic of Canberra..



Islamabad is facing growing population crisis ?


----------



## Hell hound

FunkyGen said:


> Yar aik to koi bachi phansti nai oopar sai aap jaise log shadi se drate rehte hain, depressed....


jee o merey bhi.....


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

A man walks past a giant sculpture of a dinosaur displayed along the roadside near the Pakistan Museum of natural history in Islamabad on Thursday. Faisal Mahmood/Reuters 5/15

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

It's boring as f*ck though.


----------



## rockstar08

RealNapster said:


> wowwwww.............. Amazing City ..So beautiful..
> Is it the city where movies like "ye jawani hai dewani" ,, "Bang Bang" Shooting Occure ?? (Some part of that movies)
> 
> 
> 
> kundi naa karkaa sonriya Sedhaa he Andar aa



lolz , bhai Ander a tu jayen lakin , aayen kis ke pas ? koi relative hai hi nai Islamabad mai


----------



## Secret Service

to be honest , Islamabad is very beautiful city but compare to others , it doesn't qualify ..


----------



## RealNapster

GHOST RIDER said:


> Islamabad is facing growing population crisis ?





rockstar08 said:


> lolz , bhai Ander a tu jayen lakin , aayen kis ke pas ? koi relative hai hi nai Islamabad mai


There are many hotels in isb.. it will be not a problem.. agar me isb ka hota to me apka host ban jata buttttttttttttttttttttttttttt................. sorry.. haan PESHAWAR aana ho tooooooooooooooooooo !!!! Anytime


----------



## rockstar08

RealNapster said:


> There are many hotels in isb.. it will be not a problem.. agar me isb ka hota to me apka host ban jata buttttttttttttttttttttttttttt................. sorry.. haan PESHAWAR aana ho tooooooooooooooooooo !!!! Anytime



han Inshallah education se free ho ker Pakistan tour karen gay 
anyway thanks


----------



## RealNapster

rockstar08 said:


> han Inshallah education se free ho ker Pakistan tour karen gay
> anyway thanks



Education  pata nahe kb complete hoge mere b


----------



## rockstar08

RealNapster said:


> Education  pata nahe kb complete hoge mere b



ho jaye gi bhai , education is Important ... Pakistan is dependent on its young population ... those Educated youths will Inshallah play the vital role in creating a better Pakistan ...


----------



## Devil Soul

*Islamabad ‘the second most beautiful capital’, boasts CDA*
IKRAM JUNAIDI 





A signboard on a greenbelt in Islamabad reads Islamabad ‘Islamabad second most beautiful capital of the world’. — Photo by Khurram Amin
ISLAMABAD: For the last a few days, the citizens have felt a pleasant surprise by looking at a billboard which declares Islamabad as the second most beautiful capital of the world.

However, the first question which they asked was about the criteria adopted to rank the cities.

Naeem Ahmed, a resident of Islamabad, said he was driving on the Islamabad Highway along with his family when he saw the board at I-8 Chowk.

A picture of the Zero Point Interchange is printed on the billboard along with the portrait of Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif.

“My wife said if Islamabad is really the second most beautiful city of the world, we should feel proud of it,” Mr Naeem said.

“Once I used to hear ‘Islamabad the beautiful’ but I did not know our city is so beautiful that it can be ranked second in the world,” he said.

Mohammad Ali, a representative of the company which owned the board, said they often get advertisements to display on the board but under the agreement with the Capital Development Authority (CDA), the civic agency can also use it.

“The CDA placed the current advertisement on the board on the occasion of initiating work on the widening of Islamabad Highway. We have nothing to do with the advertisement,” he said.

Meanwhile, a number of websites have carried the news about the top 10 most beautiful capitals of the world.

According to one of the websites, London is the most beautiful capital of the world while Islamabad is the second. Berlin is on the third number followed by Washington, Paris, Rome, Tokyo, Budapest, Ottawa and Moscow.

An official of the directorate of municipal administration in the CDA, who was not authorised to speak on record, said when the advertisement was being placed, he also thought about the criteria for the ranking of the beautiful capitals.

“I asked about it and then came to know that things which were kept in mind while ranking the cities included green areas, population density, planning, infrastructure and mountain views,” he said.

“Islamabad is no doubt one of the most beautiful and planned cities and that is why it has been ranked as the second most beautiful capital,” he said.

_Published in Dawn, July 6th, 2015_

_On a mobile phone? Get the Dawn Mobile_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

